# Against all odds - PCOS and Low Sperm Count



## lea86 (Jul 26, 2011)

Hi

To cut a long story short....I have PCOS and was diagnosed in 2007. Last year January my partner and I decided to try for a baby knowing it was highly unlikely that it would happen because my periods border non-existent, thus ovulation is unlikely. Anyway, after being referred to St Barts and getting seen in April we were told that we would be offered stimulated IUI because OH sperm was not the best. At our next apt in Oct 2011 we were told his sperm count was even worse after a second screening and therefore could only be offered ICSI.

Due to the shock from this I delayed making an apt for the open day and start of treatment because I'm so ambivalent about having ICSI, yes I want to have a baby, but I feel like it seems so extreme and invasive. I really want to try at least 3 cycles of stimulated IUI before progressing onto ICSI.

So...my question is has anyone been in a similar predicament and decided to push for IUI against the advice of the medics and was you successful, 1) in getting them to allow you to do this 2) getting pregnant??

By the way I am 25 and my OH is 27.


----------



## Mrs.M (Mar 5, 2012)

Hi Lea

Like you, I also have severe PCOS, non existant periods and don't think I have ovulated naturally. My husband's first semen analysis came back as low, so we were originally told to go straight for IVF/ICSI. However, at his second and third analysis his sperm was perfectly normal. Which leads me to believe that the testing procedure may be flawed. Perhaps semen quality is something which fluctulates. I've heard similar stories from other people also. So then we decided to try IUI initially, as recommended by doctors. 
Talk to them and tell them how you feel. It only takes one sperm! So IUI could work for you. And if it wasn't for your PCOS you'd probably already be pregnant. Plus you have age on your side.

Good luck, let me know how you get on xx


----------



## lea86 (Jul 26, 2011)

Thanks! I was thinking of contacting the clinic before my next visit there which is for the open day before I start my treatment. I'll definitely take this up with them. I don't believe that my partner's sperm quality has increased to be fair because he still continues to smoke and does not eat as healthy as I do. 

It's worth a try though! I'll definitely update once I've seen them. x


----------

